# Canada-NZ



## jcbruno (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello i have been on here before but i am in the process of transfering from the Canadian to the NZ Army as both countries are British Commonwealth nations the transfer is going ok. But does the Commonwealth connection have any other benefits for imigrating and how are people getting there belongings there which way is the most ecenomical and i am also interested in bringing my new jeep with me are vehicles dificult to bring over.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

jcbruno said:


> Hello i have been on here before but i am in the process of transfering from the Canadian to the NZ Army as both countries are British Commonwealth nations the transfer is going ok. But does the Commonwealth connection have any other benefits for imigrating and how are people getting there belongings there which way is the most ecenomical and i am also interested in bringing my new jeep with me are vehicles dificult to bring over.


Is your Jeep left hand drive?


----------



## jcbruno (Apr 15, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Is your Jeep left hand drive?


yes it sure is


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

jcbruno said:


> yes it sure is


You'll likely have to pay to convert it to right hand drive, if it's possible. It's not worth it, IMO. Sell it and buy another vehicle in NZ.

Importing a left-hand drive vehicle (Factsheet 12) | NZ Transport Agency


----------



## jcbruno (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for the reply this helps


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Aside from a handful of countries in the Caribbean, Commonwealth "citizenship" no longer applies for migration purposes. So you need to migrate to NZ through one of the traditional channels.

But I would think that the folks in the NZ military would have the best info on how to do this. There is a temporary "military class" visa: Temporary entry class visa

But it looks like it's not linked to residency.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

jawnbc said:


> Aside from a handful of countries in the Caribbean, Commonwealth "citizenship" no longer applies for migration purposes. So you need to migrate to NZ through one of the traditional channels.
> 
> But I would think that the folks in the NZ military would have the best info on how to do this. There is a temporary "military class" visa: Temporary entry class visa
> 
> But it looks like it's not linked to residency.


Curious as to the 'military' comment How would a *temporary "military class" visa* work unless a service person was on a leave for weeks or months, without threat of being activated or oncall. I'm ex-US military read through the types if visas and missed the military one unless it's for DEPLOYED servicemembers from other countries to NZ, like the upcoming US base being built in Australia.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

The original poster IS active military--read his/her posting again.



megan130 said:


> Curious as to the 'military' comment How would a *temporary "military class" visa* work unless a service person was on a leave for weeks or months, without threat of being activated or oncall. I'm ex-US military read through the types if visas and missed the military one unless it's for DEPLOYED servicemembers from other countries to NZ, like the upcoming US base being built in Australia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

jawnbc said:


> The original poster IS active military--read his/her posting again.



totally glossed over that the 'transfer' wasn't ave job or = 'just' moving on their own. Just skim interpreted poster's move comments as 'well same common wealth country, should =easy migration visa.' 'Military' didn't pop up even when I reread it, but actually only reGLANCED for assumed words.
NEVERMIND


----------

